# Hey guys why is there not many people using reflexes



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

Because they only make hunting bows. A lot of people shoot target, and the bows just aren't to spec of what target people want. There's no colors, most/all of their bows have hunting prints on them. Anyways the risers are magnesium and most Hoyts are aluminum, which allows you to anodize them. Most people ignore Reflex and just go for Hoyt. It's very similar with Diamond and Bowtech. 

Tim


----------



## reflex_60lb (Dec 30, 2005)

Hoyt makes reflex if you didnt know that so look up your details befor you blabber stuff out


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

I was never saying that Reflex wasn't made by Hoyt. I was just stating that a lot of people would rather get a Hoyt than a Reflex. Personally, I would (and did) because they make target bows that are high-quality, Reflex just doesn't make target bows. 

Tim


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

Not to sound like I'm bashing.. But here is how it goes...

Reflex models are generally Hoyt's that are a few years old and discontinued.

They only have the ZR200 limbs - not the xt laminated ones.

They dont offer the "spiral slam and a half"

Their cam and a half system is only adjustable by inches, not half inch increments like Hoyt.

No Target colors or bows aside from the caribou, which is pretty slow.


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

JoshKeller said:


> Not to sound like I'm bashing.. But here is how it goes...
> 
> Reflex models are generally Hoyt's that are a few years old and discontinued.
> 
> ...


Thanks Josh, thats probably most (if not all) reasons people don't buy Reflexes. 

Tim


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

*reflex are made by hoyt*

many people shoot hoyts,like I said reflex are made by hoyt:zip:


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

I used to shoot a reflex, until i could afford a martin. And that was only until I could afford a hoyt lol. Hooked on hoyt since i saw em


----------



## bowhuntin_kid (Jul 12, 2004)

reflex_60lb said:


> Why does nobody use reflexes


Because it's not a Mathews  :wink:


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

I would consider it if they had a model with 32" ATA. I liked the Buckskin but it was a little to long for me.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

TimClark said:


> Because they only make hunting bows. A lot of people shoot target, and the bows just aren't to spec of what target people want. There's no colors, most/all of their bows have hunting prints on them. Anyways the risers are magnesium and most Hoyts are aluminum, which allows you to anodize them. Most people ignore Reflex and just go for Hoyt. It's very similar with Diamond and Bowtech.
> 
> Tim


A magnesium riser??? you got to be kidding! Never heard of CNC'ing magnesium, but not like im going to college for CNC next fall or spend any time around metal 
If they are made out of it I can see why no one shoots them:tongue:


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

AJ, here's a quote from their website, "Its magnesium TEC riser..." 

Tim


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

I wasn't trying to be cocky but dang thats the first time I'd heard of that!:wink:


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

No I know you weren't trying to be cocky, just providing you with some evidence so you could see for yourself. 

Tim


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

JoshKeller said:


> Not to sound like I'm bashing.. But here is how it goes...
> 
> Reflex models are generally Hoyt's that are a few years old and discontinued.
> 
> ...


well said. thats exactly what i was going to say. i was going to buy an excursion and then realized it only had zr200 limbs and 1inch draw incrimints. so i went and bought an ultramag last year. couldnt be happier. but i think it would be cool if hoyt would put deer prints and stuff on the hoyt rizers. i would love if you coul dpick the print you want also. i would have wolf tracks on a new trykon xl. lol


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

bowhunter972 said:


> well said. thats exactly what i was going to say. i was going to buy an excursion and then realized it only had zr200 limbs and 1inch draw incrimints. so i went and bought an ultramag last year. couldnt be happier. but i think it would be cool if hoyt would put deer prints and stuff on the hoyt rizers. i would love if you coul dpick the print you want also. i would have wolf tracks on a new trykon xl. lol


It would be nice, but thinking logistics, you would have to have hundreds of different machines for each riser because of the uniquness. 

Tim


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Guess you really are right about the magnesium thing, turns out G5 Outdoors is making a new line of sights out of the stuff that go on the market on March first, might even put one on my bow:wink: 
Its crazy what stuff can be made out of!


----------



## cactus kid (Feb 13, 2006)

i had a reflex growler and hated it. the grip was fat, the bow kicked out of my hand, and the wall was soft. very dissappointed with it.


----------



## Reflex_MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*Hoyt Is Alright By Me*

Im A African American Bow Hunter And Ive Had Three Different Bows In My Bow Hunting Days. I Started With The Hoyt Raider Then I Got The Hoyt Raptor Now This Year Im Hunting With The Reflex Supergrand Slam And Ill Out ShoOt Any Name Brand Bow Out There So Dont Knock Hoyt Cuz They Do Make Good Bows. P.s Any Matthew Shooters Wanna Put There Money Where Ther Mouth Is Get At Me.


----------



## wvbowkid91 (May 11, 2007)

Reflex are good bows, and it doesnt matter if they are target colors or not, you can still shoot target and competition with them. The newest models are top notch, and look awesome. I had a old Reflex Excursion, and it was fast. But i traded for a PSE primos STL.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Eh, hello, folks, anyone check the relfex website? They offer red blue and black target colors on all their current bows. Not only that, but they aren't making them out of magnesium risers anymore, except maybe the growler which is stated as a "light weight alloy" riser. The rest are all machined aluminum just like the Hoyts. The low end Hoyt's of '06 were made using magnesium risers. Hence why there were no shiny inferno or fusion colors, just red/blue/etc, which were powder coat paints not the anodized like on the aluminum. I just looked again, and for some reason the bighorn also only comes in powder coats... and its aluminum. Odd.

Where did you get that Reflexes are old and discontinued Hoyts? I don't see a Vipertec in there with a Reflex logo. Of course i might not be looking hard enough so correct me if I'm wrong. 

And now i ran out of thoughts.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

^ Very Well Said...

Cough, cough; Umm, Chuck Adams?


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

...Ok.

Here we go,

1. Reflex makes target bows -actualy check the website
2. Their FX cam 1/2 is in *.5" increments* w/out the need of a bow press
3. There _older_ models _were_ "re-vamped" Hoyts, this year they went off w/ their own disigns
4. _They also make *machined solid risers out of aluminum*_. However, Magnesium is lighter than aluminum, and it absorbs shock and noise. Its typicly bulky though, but reflex "fluted" the risers to accomadate that.

Theyre a little louder and might kick a little, but they shoot just as well. just packm 2 pounds heavier with SVL and stuff 

Chuck adams doesnt shoot crap, and hes probaly a better bow hunter than you (_no offense_, the fellers rich and can do any thing he wants ) Granted there are deffinatly better bows out there, but i think ill stick with the price of reflex, to accomadate the expensive accesories i put on my bows. medium bow w/ great accesories will always beat a great bow w/ medium accessories 

*get your facts straight guys.*


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

because its a copy of a hoyt


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

bowhuntin_kid said:


> Because it's not a Mathews  :wink:



yea right


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

My Rellex Timberwolf is a great shootiing bow. I have equipped it well and I just love those wolf prints in the riser. When I bought it, my intentions were to buy a Hoyt Vtech. After comparing the two, they are virtually the same bow and the Timberwolf was $150.00 off the regular price of $549.00. The Vtech was at it's regular price of $699.00. I am happy with my purchase and enjoy shooting my Reflex bow.


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

i shot a hoyt avenger and i have friends that shot reflex and the only diffrents that i can tell is it is lighter.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Hoyttboy said:


> i shot a hoyt avenger and i have friends that shot reflex and the only diffrents that i can tell is it is lighter.


and price haha


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

*Reflex 60*

My son shoots a reflex grizzly and has for about 3 years now. And i wish i knew how to get a good picture on here. Cause if i could, i would show you the wall in his bedroom. He has 11 first place trophies, 7-2nd place, and 1-3rd place trophy. All that from shooting a reflex grizzly in the bow novice class. I orginally bought the bow for myself to hunt with, but he shot it and liked it so much i had to give it to him. The most amazing thing about this bow is the fact that the strings and cables has never needed to be changed and the cams and a 1/2 have never been out of time. Now you can believe that or not but it is true. Has been the best $300 i've ever spent. My son shoots a browning phoenix tour bow now for 3-D, but he hunts with his reflex. I've even offered to buy him any new bow of his choice, just because his bow is a little old, and he say's no thanks everytime. Be Proud of your reflex, you got a great bow, and unlike some of us idiots that spend $700 to $800 for a bow, you got a great bow and saved a whole lot of money. Be proud, stay safe, and as always SHOOT'EM STRAIGHT.:wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i was going to buy the excursion but i liked my daimond way better and just had to have it so i bought it and love shooting it


----------



## bigman5 (Jun 5, 2007)

i have a reflex timberwolf and it is a dam good shooting bow. and it is very quiet, the price is right on these bows no complaints from me.


----------



## scooter44123 (Jul 2, 2007)

i'll take you on responding to the above..... but we all know its stems on the shooter as much as the bow itself
BOWTECH for LIFE


----------



## HootOwl81 (Mar 27, 2007)

i shoot a reflex and i like it.. i would have bought a hoyt but i dont have the money... that is why hoyt makes reflex for people like me that dont have the money a "name brand Bow" and there is a lot of people that shoot reflex and will tell you that they are shooting a hoyt... people sould buy a bow only if they like the feel of the bow, the way it shoots for them and if they have the money for it with out missing a house payment.. (you can spend a 2000$ on a bow but that will not mean you can hit the target with out practice and determination.):secret:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

DBiggers said:


> My son shoots a reflex grizzly and has for about 3 years now ... He has 11 first place trophies, 7-2nd place, and 1-3rd place trophy... The most amazing thing about this bow is the fact that the strings and cables has never needed to be changed and the cams and a 1/2 have never been out of time. Now you can believe that or not but it is true. Has been the best $300 i've ever spent. My son shoots a browning phoenix tour bow now for 3-D, but he hunts with his reflex. I've even offered to buy him any new bow of his choice, just because his bow is a little old, and he say's no thanks everytime. Be Proud of your reflex, you got a great bow, and unlike some of us idiots that spend $700 to $800 for a bow, you got a great bow and saved a whole lot of money. Be proud, stay safe, and as always SHOOT'EM STRAIGHT.:wink:


that hit the nail on the head :wink:


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

well I just started archery so I don't know what a reflex is.
sorry


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

you can spend a 2000$ 

wat kind of bow r u buying for 2000$ is it gold plated


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

bowhuntin_kid said:


> Because it's not a Mathews  :wink:


NO because its not a bowtech:faint::der:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Lets... Not get into this! No more arguing! U like bowtech.. he likes mathews.. i like hoyt! 

Everyone likes diff.... reflex_60lb likes reflex cuz that is what he shoots and likes most! Its a personal opinion! take er easy fellas! haha:tongue::wink:


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

He means $2000 with accessories...


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Reflex_MAN said:


> Im A African American Bow Hunter And Ive Had Three Different Bows In My Bow Hunting Days. I Started With The Hoyt Raider Then I Got The Hoyt Raptor Now This Year Im Hunting With The Reflex Supergrand Slam And Ill Out ShoOt Any Name Brand Bow Out There So Dont Knock Hoyt Cuz They Do Make Good Bows. P.s Any Matthew Shooters Wanna Put There Money Where Ther Mouth Is Get At Me.


Pretty confident there bud! Watch out who u talk to on here.. u may be good.. but someone may be better! Ya never know! Ive had 3 shoot-offs becuz they were talkin smack... and i wasted them! Show us ur pics, even better videos of u shooting! That way YOU can put ur money where ur mouth is!  

But is all good... we are all over confident of ourselves sometimes! Ill admitt.. ive lost in shoot-offs twice! But i learned my lesson! After that i told them i was sorry and they even gave me tips! You can only get better with your bow by practice!:tongue::wink:


----------



## hunting_4_life (Mar 19, 2007)

i used reflex all up untell a few hours ago when my bow fugged up i have a reflex bighorn hunter and i like it but when they get old they dont want to work anymore........................


----------

